# New pic of one of my ponies



## Lewella (Oct 17, 2004)

This is a lovely mare that because of an eye injury I was never able to show.




Until now I haven't had any good photos of her either. A couple of weeks ago a friend came over and we decided it was time to get some of her even though she is already a little bit fuzzy.





Here's my favorite picture we took of her that day. Love that big ole Foundation keester!





(Hopefully this works - it's been a while since I posted an image!)






And before everyone asks - she's a blue roan going gray. Sire is Baron's Benny VB who is a blue roan and dam is Pro's Last Lady who is a gray. Passionate and her full brother McCall's Blue Chip Cody just happened to get both roan and gray.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Oct 17, 2004)

Lewella, she is beautiful.


----------



## crponies (Oct 18, 2004)

She's lovely! I like that keester too LOL


----------



## Perfect'N (Oct 18, 2004)

Very pretty girl


----------



## lyn_j (Oct 20, 2004)

[SIZE=14pt]She really is beautiful Lewella![/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Lewella (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks everyone! I really like her too!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 22, 2004)

I find it so alien to look at an animal as beautiful as that and have it called 'Shetland' especially when you consider she has a big head!!!! You want to see big heads you should come to the Reading Shetland market, this Wednesday just gone, annual sale of Shetlands and you'll not see an animal to match that mare within 100 miles! The Shetlands there are nearly as big as some of yours but they are _Shetlands_ they are big, fat , clunky ponies. Yes, they have their place and some are awesome performance ponies, winning Hunter Trials and Jumping classes against far bigger animals, but they are a completely different breed- they are the 'Foundation' stock, although I have yet to find any 'shetland' in American Shetlands ( I am reliably informed it is there , though



)


----------



## JennyB (Oct 22, 2004)

Lewella hello!

She is just beautiful and as foundation as she can be, and Love her keester too



What a nice picture, but I sure wish she would be staying roan..



Don't like the greys, but do love the blue roans!...she sure got the super lines though. Good luck with your sweety!

My best,

Jenny


----------



## BriarwoodMinis (Oct 24, 2004)

My kind of mare!!! Love the rear end on her!!



Simply lovely

Alison


----------



## Bess Kelly (Oct 24, 2004)

I think she just awesome. In a couple of yrs when she's really roaned, I'll bet she's even more stunning. Can you imagine her very light with those dark points? She's gonna have them for a while, anyway.



Nicely put together mare!


----------



## Lewella (Oct 25, 2004)

LOL Yep, she's going to go through some intersting changes before she decides to go totally white. Her full brother, who I also coown, is 5 now and just starting to go gray on his head but his legs are staying coal black and look like they'll stay very black for quite a while yet. Hopefully I'll get lucky and she'll produce some lovely blue roans for me without the gray gene.





They are quite different aren't they Rabbits? I haven't done a good measure on her but she looks to be about 42 inches and done growing. One of my friends told me if changed the background and removed myself from the picture they would think she was a little stock horse.



I do have a couple of mares that are closer to what you see in the UK (but still not the same - LOL) - if this link works here's one of them and her very "drafty" looking filly from this year http://www.geocities.com/platteridgefarm/Vixen04Filly1.JPG


----------

